# oldest TapeTech bazoka contest



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

i see Tape tech is looking for the oldest working bazoka. if you win the contest you have to give them the bazoka though. 

http://www.tapetech.com/upload/TapeTech Oldest Taper Contest.pdf

i believe i still have 0004, fourth one made?, with fat green bushings in head.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I got this one then, my Tape Tech is so old, when I bought it to Ames to get repaired, they said it was so old it didn't even have a serial number on it. How do I know which model it is? All I know is they replaced the head, with a newer one.


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

opps. i think the serial number is on the new head. hope you kept the old head. though it needs to be in running order.


----------

